# Tricks and Customizing for Brush and Clearing Saws



## AMRanch (May 5, 2017)

Hi folks! This is my first post here and I hope to contribute to this site when I can. I don’t do commercial work I ranch but don’t hold that against me. I’m pro Husqvarna going back to the 80’s and most of my small equipment is pre-emission, before 1996. I take very good care of it and it has rarely let me down. The Husky 235R clearing or brush saw is my most used equipment. I would estimate I have cleared well over 200 acres of Central Texas brush and trees with it. The 235R recent started acting up and it appears several hundred dollars of repairs will be required to get it operational, probably needs bevel gears, bearing, and maybe a clutch. The engine runs as strong as ever. I think the thing would run on just about anything combustible, of course ethanol eats up the fuel line and they are replaced about once a year and I don't fuss about treating the fuel. Can’t say that about the few pieces of new equipment I have! So after much research I decided to go with a new Echo SRM-410 U. Mostly due to the 5 year warranty and locale service. It’s been made a long time but heard they are not going to make it much longer so if you want one better get it now. After using it for just a few minute I know I have to make some mods to it. The included harness goes in the trash. The handle bars don’t allow the swing I had with Husky, handles hit my body when I swing left and all the adjustments I tried throw the balance off so I must do something to the existing ones or fab new ones. Several little thing aggravate me on the Echo too. When I was younger it probably wouldn’t have bothered me but those days or behind me now. So my question is what kind of tricks, mods, and/or customizing have ya’ll done to make a brush saw as comfortable as possible? Thanks!

PS – After talking with the Husky Rep the Husky 235R will get the parts. Nothing can match its longevity and performance today except for some well-kept pre 96 equipment.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 8, 2017)

I have a Stihl FS-250R. It came with a harness, which I've never used. I bought a couple of specialty blades for it than can be used on saplings, extremely heavy brush and the like.

I haven't modded it in any way, except to lengthen the muffler exhaust nozzle, so that more of the exhaust is directed away from the engine. I don't know of any tricks for string trimmers / brush cutters.

I'm much more interested in longevity. That means using only canned fuel (40:1) and maintaining it the best I can. It gets cleaned after each and every use. Fuel gets dumped back into the fuel can and I then start it back up and let it idle until it dies.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 10, 2017)

I'm assuming that you may still be working in a large area(Ranch).
I'm thinking that might be hard to keep an eye on for brush fires sneaking out.
So Don't forget to keep some sort of spark arrestor on the exhaust.

If you haven't already found it, Look in the chainsaw section for some
muffler mod threads.
There should be some ideas for finding an appropriate screen and fabricating a larger spark arrestor, if needed.


----------



## sawfun (May 10, 2017)

I had read in a thread a few years back that Mastermind looked at porting someone's fs250 and decided the clutch would probably not hold the added power. Lots may be gained with the engine, however the rest of the machine has to be built to deal with that as well.


----------

